# Woodturning with a strobe light



## kludge77 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wanna mess with your mind?

Strobe Light Woodturning - YouTube

Put a strobe light on your work!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 3, 2014)

That is weird!


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 3, 2014)

Cool! Looks like it could be great for multi-axis turning...maybe


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 3, 2014)

interesting


----------



## triw51 (Oct 4, 2014)

Charlie_W said:


> Cool! Looks like it could be great for multi-axis turning...maybe


 Or turning a winged bowl if you could sinc. the strobe with the wings when they were being cut...  Wow boggles my mind


----------



## rherrell (Oct 5, 2014)

I grew up in the 60's, TRUST ME, you don't want to use a strobe light for ANYTHING!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Katsin (Oct 6, 2014)

rherrell said:


> I grew up in the 60's, TRUST ME, you don't want to use a strobe light for ANYTHING!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Engine timing maybe.


----------



## BJohn (Oct 6, 2014)

That is cool looking but wil mess your brain. I believe strobes can create seizures in some folks.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 6, 2014)

BJohn said:


> That is cool looking but wil mess your brain. I believe strobes can create seizures in some folks.



I don't know about the seizures, have heard of this, but I know they really mess with my eyes... even driving down a shady road where the sun strobes through the trees gives me a bad time.


----------



## F6maniac (Oct 6, 2014)

Strobe light turning or strobe light photography? why? 
i don't get it. What did it bring to the project?


----------



## jcm71 (Oct 7, 2014)

F6maniac said:


> Strobe light turning or strobe light photography? why?
> i don't get it. What did it bring to the project?



A whole lot of danger in my book.  One slight moment of inattention, and …...


----------



## kludge77 (Oct 7, 2014)

F6maniac said:


> Strobe light turning or strobe light photography? why?
> i don't get it. What did it bring to the project?



A lot of  wood turners use it for muti-axis turning to verify that you're getting a  consistent look. In addition it is useful for checking the edge on  natural edge bowls. 



  For me, it is just too disorienting to use for more than a few minutes. And it looks really cool!


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 7, 2014)

With all due respect to the original "cool" concept, not a chance in hell I am going to try using a razor sharp chisel on a spinning piece of wood with a strobe light flashing away.
Maybe it's cool, but so are my fingers and hands and eyes - which are all in tact right now.  
"Too Cool For Tools"


----------



## steve worcester (Oct 11, 2014)

Look up Ron Gerton on this subject.


----------

